
Palm Is Developing a New Smartphone - AdmiralAsshat
https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/08/09/exclusive-palms-new-android-phone-tiny-3-3-screen-800mah-battery/
======
baybal2
Not Palm, TCL.

A company that keeps burning through their brands non-stop.

------
1996
credit card sized? want!

